# increlex



## sssafa3 (Jun 9, 2014)

hey all.
i wonder is anyone here who used increlex(igf-1) can give some advices on dose,length of cycle, result, sides include blood pressure.


----------



## goodfella (Jun 9, 2014)

Do you have access to increlex?


----------



## sssafa3 (Jun 9, 2014)

goodfella said:


> Do you have access to increlex?



yes.
you used it?


----------



## event462 (Jun 10, 2014)

being as several of us here really like dreamchaser, it might be a good idea to rephrase what you're saying to him. just a little friendly advice.


----------



## event462 (Jun 10, 2014)

I am ever so sorry I ruined your thread. I had no idea that I help so much power over the other brothers here as to keep them from replying.  Let me help you out my friend. I have never tried the item you mentioned and I truly doubt I ever will. Are we best friends again?


----------



## sssafa3 (Jun 10, 2014)

event462 said:


> I am ever so sorry I ruined your thread. I had no idea that I help so much power over the other brothers here as to keep them from replying.  Let me help you out my friend. I have never tried the item you mentioned and I truly doubt I ever will. Are we best friends again?



lol. so what the hell you want? why you keep posting here? you dont have anything else to do?


----------



## event462 (Jun 10, 2014)

because its funny how worked up you're getting over nothing and how you don't get sarcasm.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Alright, lets see if we can get this thread back on track.
sssafa3, what is your cycling history and current body composition?
What makes you think you need IGF-1?


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 10, 2014)

can trini get in on this?


----------



## sssafa3 (Jun 10, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> Alright, lets see if we can get this thread back on track.
> sssafa3, what is your cycling history and current body composition?
> What makes you think you need IGF-1?



thanks for reply iron1.
i tried mainly test,orals. but i react not good to even low dose test. it increase blood pressure.
so im deciding between pharma gh and the increlex.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 10, 2014)

sssafa3 said:


> thanks for reply iron1.
> i tried mainly test,orals. but i react not good to even low dose test. it increase blood pressure.
> so im deciding between pharma gh and the increlex.



How many cycles have you run?

How much do you weigh and what is your current bodyfat%?


You say you didn't react well to low dose test, what does that mean exactly.
How much were you taking and was high BP the only side you experienced?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 10, 2014)

sssafa3 said:


> thanks for reply iron1.
> i tried mainly test,orals. but i react not good to even low dose test. it increase blood pressure.
> *so im deciding between pharma gh and the increlex.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## sssafa3 (Jun 10, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> How many cycles have you run?
> 
> How much do you weigh and what is your current bodyfat%?
> 
> ...




im 12%. yeah my only problem is the high blood pressure.


----------



## sssafa3 (Jun 10, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> sssafa3 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for reply iron1.
> ...


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 10, 2014)

sssafa3 said:


> gymrat827 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah but my goal is mainly muscle mass not leanning. and gh is better for leanning?
> ...


----------



## sssafa3 (Jun 10, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> sssafa3 said:
> 
> 
> > if you can run 5iu of sero's a day putting on mass wont be an issue.  and if you can get sero's or other quality stuff you can get tes, slin, etc.
> ...


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 10, 2014)

sssafa3 said:


> gymrat827 said:
> 
> 
> > the gh i can get is norditropin  mainly,or biotropin.
> ...


----------



## sssafa3 (Jun 10, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> sssafa3 said:
> 
> 
> > very true, slin, IMHO.....is all about responsibility.
> ...


----------

